# Andrew Bynum Wants Return To Lakers



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Despite the success of the Clippers over the past few seasons, there will always be players who value playing for the Lakers. In this instance, the player is…
> 
> Andrew Bynum.
> 
> ...


Bynum for the minimum?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

for the minimum? maybe


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha.... Yes please.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Umm, no thanks. 

I think Steve Nash will play more minutes next year. And if neither plays at all, at least Nash is a good teammate.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yes, but only because I have a Bynum jersey I cant wear anymore.

He's worth about tree-fiddy


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He probably qualifies for that handicapped parking space these days.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Diable said:


> He probably qualifies for that handicapped parking space these days.



Love Bynum, but no thanks. Guy himself says he can't return to form. Why sign him? Waste of a minimum.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He hasn't totally lost his game, he just can't stay on the court. I forget which game, but he put up great numbers for us in one game this year but of course he tweaked his knee.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nah. I'd rather use that roster spot on a kid with upside.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> He hasn't totally lost his game, he just can't stay on the court. I forget which game, but he put up great numbers for us in one game this year but of course he tweaked his knee.


He got 15 and 9 on 33% shooting. 

I'll laugh my ass off if yet another team says "Hey, why not. What's the worst that could happen?"


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Any place where he makes sense, which is not easy to see, it would make more sense to wait around until the end of the season. Then make him show you he was in shape and able to play.

Bynum probably wants someone to give him some more checks for rehabbing his knee and acting like he wants to play.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> He got 15 and 9 on 33% shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll laugh my ass off if yet another team says "Hey, why not. What's the worst that could happen?"



You'll be laughing while you look at oily pictures of wade thanks to Bynum?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You'll be laughing while you look at oily pictures of wade thanks to Bynum?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Tolerant. I will be tolerant and understanding. 

I made a bet and lost. I refuse to welch out.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

R-Star said:


> He got 15 and 9 on 33% shooting.
> 
> I'll laugh my ass off if yet another team says "Hey, why not. What's the worst that could happen?"


The Lakers roster is a joke. I don't think it would be a terrible idea to just bring him back for the minimum, but I wouldn't pay him a dollar more than that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Tolerant. I will be tolerant and understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bet and lost. I refuse to welch out.



Not a good year for you and bets. 

You should of just bet him $50. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not a good year for you and bets.
> 
> You should of just bet him $50.
> 
> ...


When it comes to money I only bet bro's I trust on here. 

Take your compliment a **** off.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> The Lakers roster is a joke. I don't think it would be a terrible idea to just bring him back for the minimum, but I wouldn't pay him a dollar more than that.


Meh, I don't disagree about the roster. But I'm not sure a guy who played 26 games over the last 2 seasons should be taking up a roster spot on anyones team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Meh, I don't disagree about the roster. But I'm not sure a guy who played 26 games over the last 2 seasons should be taking up a roster spot on anyones team.


I think we have like 4 people signed at this moment. I think we'll have a harder time rounding out the roster with people anyone has heard of than anything.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> When it comes to money I only bet bro's I trust on here.
> 
> Take your compliment a **** off.


I think you're flirting with me. I'm very suspicious of you since you changed your avatar.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think you're flirting with me. I'm very suspicious of you since you changed your avatar.


I'm lonely and confused. My wife is a prostitute.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Cris said:


> I think we have like 4 people signed at this moment. I think we'll have a harder time rounding out the roster with people anyone has heard of than anything.


and that's fine, as long as they're young but I doubt they will have trouble filling out their roster with familiar faces


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'm lonely and confused. My wife is a prostitute.


Whats her rate? Some guy on the internet sent me $50


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Whats her rate? Some guy on the internet sent me $50


Depends on what you want. 

The wife experience costs 1 billion dollars.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Depends on what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> The wife experience costs 1 billion dollars.



I would like some yam tammer play.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I would like some yam tammer play.


I want my $50 bucks back then. 

That sounds fair. 

Oh... and shes pregnant and due in the next couple of weeks. No givesies backsies.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cyber pimpin ain't easy


----------

